# Harmony Mtns Silken Arreau



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is my seven month old male Toby, who I co-own with Silken Poodles. He is out of Rose and Trigger at Harmony Mountain Poodles. He is just seven months old. Pending testing, he will become of of our stud boys when he is older.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Very cute Cherie !!!!! He has a nice rich color to him..Good for you this guy is gentically clear for just about everything ...
He is related to my Sadie isnt he?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Very cute Cherie !!!!! He has a nice rich color to him..Good for you this guy is gentically clear for just about everything ...
> He is related to my Sadie isnt he?


Rose and Sadie are sisters arent they? Then Toby would be Sadies nephew. He is a very nice boy, and my goodness yes...Harmony tests FOR EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice. As always thanks for sharing. We almost need a thread for all your beautiful dogs!!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Arreau,
He should have his heart checked, to be on the safe side, before you breed him. I was told to wait till they are 2 years old... anyone know for sure at what age? I just know I tried to have AJ's done just under a year and they told me to wait.

http://www.poodlehealthregistry.org/docs/Standard/PHR_Standard_HeartASD.html


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

His Mom and Dad have had theirs done and were great. We will look into it though. Thanks.

Olie...thank you. We really dont have many dogs, it just seems like lately everyone is happening to be taking lots of great photos to share. And with the pups in their new homes all of them are now sending pictures. I hope you dont get tired of looking at redheads!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> His Mom and Dad have had theirs done and were great. We will look into it though. Thanks.
> 
> Olie...thank you. We really dont have many dogs, it just seems like lately everyone is happening to be taking lots of great photos to share. And with the pups in their new homes all of them are now sending pictures. I hope you dont get tired of looking at redheads!


NEVER EVER will I get tired. I truely enjoy the pictures "your new families" share with you. Keep them coming. I know you dont have a lot of dogs


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice color. Will you show this boy?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I was talking about doing the Cardiac Echo Doppler... that wasn't done in his parents. 
It is expensive so if you ever find a clinic nearby, you are lucky.
Like I said, I'm going to be running it on my future stud... although there hasn't been any heart issues in the line, that I know of! 
I wonder if anyone hears of a clinic, that they would post it to the forum so others can take advantage of it. 
I contacted two different cardiologist / different states... about it. Price was $550 to $700. Ugh.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie...I am glad you will not ever get tired of the kids!

cbrand...no, he will not be shown in conformation, although we may be able to convince his family to look at obedience or agility down the road sometime.

Desertreef...we will look into it, but his Father has just had a thorugh cardiac assessment and was cleared. It is on OFA.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He's a gorgeous dog, how do you trim his ears to go into that shape? I loooove it.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Desertreef...we will look into it, but his Father has just had a thorugh cardiac assessment and was cleared. It is on OFA.[/QUOTE]
----
For educational purposes... no, on ofa site he did not have ECHO done... there is a BIG difference. The test I'm talking about is the one that is expensive and suggest it. Good that you are going to look into it. Like I said, if we could have more clinics around it would be such a help, so if people ever hear of one, to post it here, it would be great.

Even the 'cards' I spoke with said to find one... when we want it for a test before breeding. They know it's very expensive so most people that are paying high amount are ones that are dealing with a heart problem, there and now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I didnt groom him, but just fan them out with the comb then round them off with the scissors. You have to do it several times because you will find flyaways and straggly bits for a few snips, then presto, they are gone and the ears look terrific. The trick it getting them the exact same length.


----------

